# Need help resizing signature



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm completely clueless on how to do it.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, you're using photobucket. If you go to the edit part of photobucket, it has a resize feature. 

See if that does it for you.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Do you still need it fixed?. Cause it looks like its already been done.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Appears to be 30 pixels too tall still?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Appears to be 30 pixels too tall still?


Good eye simple. yes make sure its 220 and not 250 bud.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I noticed composure resized but so did I with the whole sig still in there.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I got it now.:thumbsup:


----------

